# Attn: Electrical/Electronics Gurus...



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

You know how sometimes you get an idea that you just can't seem to let go of even though it makes life miserable for you? No? Why am I the only one.... :confused

Anyway, here's the problem I'm trying to solve: I've installed a set of electric exhaust cutouts on my car and instead of using the supplied rocker switch to operate them, I *REALLY* want to recreate the look of the controls for the original VOE option that was available for a short time in model year 1970. In case you haven't seen it, there's a brief glimpse of the controls in this copy of the 



. There's a better view of the controls 




Here's the problem: the switch that came with the cutouts is a small momentary contact rocker switch - type DPCO (double pole, center off). All I need to replicate the orignal look is a momentary contact DPCO switch that works either with a push/pull motion, or even a side to side rotary motion (like twisting a radio knob) that I can mount a factory knob on. I'm having the d-ick-ens a time finding a switch in either of those two "form factors". Does anyone know if such a beast even exists and if so, where I can get one?

Thanks much,

Bear


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

12 Volt DC switches,12 and 24 volt heavy duty toggle switches,push pull switches
Their out of stock





Is the original a reverse polarity switch like a door lock or power window switch that runs the cut outs? I would assume so.

Is the switch self centering so you have to hold the toggle to open and to close? Then when you release it centers its self to off.


----------



## 69Goatee (Aug 14, 2009)

This may work. Last winter and spring I converted my vacuum operated hidden headlights to electrical using motors and control module from a 90's firebird. The motors are two wire, bi-directional units with a gearbox. The module controls the movement of the motors by sensing when the headlights are on or off with a wire to the headlight switch. It stops the motors when they come to a mechanical stop and the module senses the load on the motors increase( pretty much a dead short), then cuts power. The worm gear in the gearbox keeps the headlight housing open or closed. 
I think you can control your cutouts the same way, using a module. Then you can use any push/pull switch. I did see an aftermarket headlight switch at Autozone that has a chrome knob that looks very close to my RAMAIR knob. An added bonus is the module is a Pontiac part. Enjoy!


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

May be able to adapt this:

Amazon.com: Sierra International MP78750 Momentary On-Off-On Marine Rotary Switch with Black Knob: Automotive
This is a single pole, but you could use two small relays to make it work.

Larry


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

What about a push/pull electical switch and just put the Humbler nob on it?


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

The rocker switch that came with them is basically a double pole, double throw (DPDT) momentary contact switch that automatically returns to "off" when released. It's wired such that one of the "on" positions is reverse polarity from the other "on" position. That's how the diretion of the cutouts gets reversed - one way is "open", the other way is "close".

@jetstang, that's exactly what I'm trying to do. The problem so far has been in finding the right kind of switch - other than a rocker type.

Bear


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

A convertible tops switch would work, but is still a rocker type switch. It is spring loaded, though, and could be mounted perependicular to the dash so that a push-pull would activate it. Heck, a regular rocker swich would work push-pull if you mounted it perpendicular to the dash (in line with the steering column). You'd just need to cobble together a little pushrod for the toggle arm or a slider.


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

If you use a push-pull switch, it would be sticking out a little on Off.
You would push in or pull out from there. Don't know if you want it sticking out normally. You could fab up a lever on a rotary knob, to turn left or right, 
to activate the lever of a toggle or rocker switch. You could then use
a double pole-double throw Momentary On-Off-Momentary On switch.

Larry


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

Selector Switches Overview


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

How bought a headlight switch, and just put the humbler nob on it, and wire whatever wires act like a single switch...


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Try WATSON'S STREETWORKS....sorry I can't give the link. They have a lot of switches....E


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

Sorry I have not had much time for research, but NTE is maybe the worlds largest suppliers of switches.
Electronic Switches at NTE Electronics, Inc.

Also try MCM electronic. They are about 20 miles from my house. They are a big storehouse and vendor for tons of electronics.
http://electronics.mcmelectronics.com/

I am lucky enough to be 15 miles from MENDELSON'S. It is a very very large close out warehouse. From military to auto industry to the smallest electronics. They have a $h!t tonnage of stuff. It use to be Delco Remey in down town Dayton. My old man use to work there in the late 60's Till he got drafted for Vietnam. He was a Electrical Engineer for GM from the 60's to late 80's. Then he took a way better position at Chrysler dash and A/C in Dayton. He just retired back in January. I pick his brain when i get stumped. He designed and help make a bunch of machine. He was in charge of retooling, the robotic section, and computer controls. He is coming to the house tomorrow and if I can remember to I will ask about a switch suggestion. it is worth a shot anyway.


The site doesn't even hold a grain of sand to what they have in the warehouse.
Home page


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

The technical name for the switch is a reversing switch. LOL Any how that is what you need. 

Here is one like I posted before but instock. The old man suggested MCM also.

Cole Hersee 9000501 Universal Reversing Rotary Switch


----------



## DukeB-120th (Oct 19, 2009)

If you're considering custom fabrication, I would do it something like this...

Keep in mind that this picture is drawn based on how I understand that the switches/system operates... I may have misunderstood. It's just something I sketched up real quick in paint.

Get a knob, knob has a shaft that rides inside washers or something. End of the shaft is a block of metal or something that will press on the right momentary switch depending on whether you push or pull. Springs will center the switch, keep it from bouncing around. Momentary switches like the ones I drew are just simple SPST ones they have at radio shack. The whole thing rides in a pipe, which you ground.

Hopefully this is useful.


----------



## DukeB-120th (Oct 19, 2009)

Come to think of it, I think I probably got the wiring of it wrong.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Making stuff is cool!:cheers


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

The wiring will be easy, if you use the correct switch(s). In the drawing above,
you would need two DPST pushbuttons, to run it directly, or use two SPST switches
as shown and use these to control two reversing relays. Probably be easier to use
something like the drawing of DukeB to operate a normal lever switch (DPDT - spring
return to center).

Larry


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Here is a modified pic of DukeB with the switch wiring.









Larry


----------



## DukeB-120th (Oct 19, 2009)

Yeah, I was pretty sure I had the wiring wrong, lol.

Excellent work, Grey Goat! I love your sprung DPDT switch idea.

Are those capacitors i see in the schematic you drew?

I'd love to know what was inside the original Humbler VOE switch...


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

DukeB-120th said:


> Yeah, I was pretty sure I had the wiring wrong, lol.
> 
> Excellent work, Grey Goat! I love your sprung DPDT switch idea.
> 
> ...


It was a Vacuum switch!


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Those are the normally open contacts that close when the operator is moved in their direction.

Larry


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

*My solution*

Well ok then... I gave up and built my own, using a dpco toggle switch (on) off (on)...

I beat/bent/welded a bracket out of sheet metal, used a new "original" knob I got from one of the various restoration suppliers, and canibalized the rest from a generic auto-store replacement pull cable. I'm going to mount this on the Ram Air cable bracket under the steering wheel. 

If I'm lucky it ought pretty closely resemble the arrangement that appeared in the original "Humbler" commercial.

Now I've just got to figure out how to reproduce the "Exhaust Mode" label.



Photos attached

Bear


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

BearGFR said:


> Now I've just got to figure out how to reproduce the "Exhaust Mode" label.



Do you have a local sign shop?? I know the shop around here will do small custom stickers.


By the way, that looks like it should work!! :cheers


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

I was thinking that if I could find some self-adhesive shiny/chrome looking material perhaps it'd be possible for me to print one up using my ink-jet printer, if I can find an image somewhere I can work with.

Bear


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I bought some chrome looking sticker from an auto parts store. It's 8" wide and 14' long.
It's "CHROMA" brand 'Guardian Stripez' protective decal strip. I used it to recover some old tri-power air cleaner lids. I don't see why you couldn't run it through a printer.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Rukee said:


> I bought some chrome looking sticker from an auto parts store. It's 8" wide and 14' long.
> It's "CHROMA" brand 'Guardian Stripez' protective decal strip. I used it to recover some old tri-power air cleaner lids. I don't see why you couldn't run it through a printer.


Sounds like a plan to me - thanks! Now I just have to find a usable image to use as a pattern --- or make one.

Bear


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Seriously I haven't used any of this stuff sense covering those lids. If you want some PM your addy and send you out a chunk, nc.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Rukee said:


> Seriously I haven't used any of this stuff sense covering those lids. If you want some PM your addy and send you out a chunk, nc.


Thanks! I'll sure keep that in mind. I've got a roll of really thin aluminum metal tape on hand that's pretty shiny. I think it's originally for working with duct work. I think I might be able to scotch tape a strip of it to a regular piece of paper and run it through my printer, since it has an optional feed path for working with heavy stock that's fairly flat and doesn't bend the paper double around a roller. Dunno how well that metal tape will accept and hold the ink, though.

Bear


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Eh? I thought I just added a post but can't find it now. Weird - if this winds up being a duplicate... sorry 'bout dat.

I installed the exhaust dump control I built, and it works  Also tonight I got the rear wiring harness in and all the lights. I paid attention to some of the other posts on electrical problems here and added some direct grounds for both tailliight housings instead of just "hoping" they'd ground through the body. Everything worked on the first try so that must have been a good move. The fuel gauge even works - always a nice plus 

Here's a short clip of the exhaust controller in action.





...and a few photos.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

"I WANT ONE"......, putting it on my list of things i need to rob a bank for. man that cars a ghostly apparition , that Goat will look evil at night


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

You need to do something about those screws.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Rukee said:


> You need to do something about those screws.


Yeah, no kidding. I mounted it with what I had laying around. Maybe I can find some black anodized ones instead.

Bear


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

That looks great, Bear. Some black anodized screws will really help.
For the decal, a sigh shop should be able to cut it out of
black vinyl and place it on a chrome tape. Trying to print on
the chrome tape will be hard to do and probably won't be
very durable.

Larry


----------

